# Yeast Rolls



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*Yeast Rolls*

4 cups flour
2 tablespoons yeast (Try 1 Tablespoon first)
1 tablespoon salt
3 tablespoons sugar
1/2 cup melted shortening (may use butter)
1 3/4 cup warm milk

Add yeast to warm milk and let sit 1 minute; stir and add melted butter/shortening.

Have dry ingredients ready and add to milk. Slowly mix until the dough no longer sticks to the side of the bowl.

Place dough in a well-greased bowl and let rise until doubled in size.

Knock down and form into rolls (note that dough is somewhat sticky) and let them rise again.

Bake at 425degrees until brown and brush with butter while hot. Enjoy!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah buddy. My wife makes everything thing she can with homemade bread. Kids don't even like regular bread sandwiches anymore. She was in charge of the rolls for today. Looks good!


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

WR I've never tried my hand at making bread. It's always a treat to eat some. I may have to try this. Looks great.


----------



## Texan2 (May 5, 2008)

*my daughter says thanks*

i've made these several times now and the daughter is a BIG fan. i even made several loaves and they turned out fantastic. thanks for sharing
T2


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I just mixed another batch up myself to go along with our supper tonight... I'm going to try CastBait's Armadillo Egg recipe & steam some broccoli as a side dish.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this W R Ranch ! I will attempt this recipe this Christmas.:cheers:


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

My wife made these and they turned out great!!!!!! She wanted me to thank you for the recipe


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Going to have to try this recipe out! I grew up on heat n serve, my mother in law put me on yeast rolls and I havent looked back!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Nick, I made another batch on Monday & used them for hamburger buns. Try them, you won't be disappointed, I promise you!!!


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

*Wow...!!*

Just made my second batch of these awesome yeast rolls. First round was great. Second round was better!

Easy, fast, and a real hit with family. This round I stuffed each roll with a chunk of elk sausage from Country Slaughter House and a wedge of jalapeño jack cheese. Could not have been better..!!

Po


----------



## DixieLee (May 14, 2012)

beautiful...love the wonderful golden color


----------

